# Laptop Screen Dimming ?!



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

When I physically move the screen on my laptop , sometimes it will get drak ... if I look close, I can see the page I am looking at ....... I have to put the computer to sleep , then re-open it to get the brightness back ... ???

After trying to research, I found it could be :

A Virus .....
Needs a new Inverter ...
Needs a new screen ... 

It's an Acer Aspire 5100-5102 ... 

How can ya tell which it is so ya know what to fix ?!! Im not afraid of trying to fix it myself .... just dont know which part to order !! 

My anti virus is the free online download of Panda Cloud ..... do I need to BUY a program, like NORTON Anitvirus ???


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

It's part of the display properties. On laptops there is a battery saving feature that dims the display (even when plugged in). Go into Display properties and set it to Never.

Tell us which Operating system you have and someone should be able to tell you the exact process.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Operating on windows XP... Google chrome is the browser 

Changed all display properties ....... but it's when I physically adjust the screen , not happening randomly


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Miz Mary said:


> Operating on windows XP... Google chrome is the browser
> 
> Changed all display properties ....... but it's when I physically adjust the screen , not happening randomly


You should go to the control panel and look under Energy Safer. Power management etc. It maybe worded a little different energy usage or something like that There is where you can stop that dimming or make it a longer period of time.
That is where the screen dims and then may even go black and go to sleep if set to.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Miz Mary said:


> . but it's when I physically adjust the screen , not happening randomly


I missed that, sounds like a bad electrical connection between the base and the screen if it happens when you move the lid.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I missed hat also. I thought when it was close and then opened right but up it dimmed right away. Not when the cover was just moved.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Miz Mary said:


> Operating on windows XP... Google chrome is the browser
> 
> Changed all display properties ....... but it's when I physically adjust the screen , not happening randomly


Two things. It can be a physically loose cable which may require someone taking it partially apart to re-seat the ribbon cable..it could just be the flux in the screen pulling on that or it could be that the screen is going out.

It also could just be a reaction to the flux and perhaps a couple of keyboard combinations can make it brighter... look on your keyboard for a key with a second symbol on it that shows ... usually a sun shape and and arrow..they are usually a different color than what the key is normally used for...that color corresponds with, usually, the function key...which is usually represented as "fn" on a key using the same color as the alternate (or additional) functions of the keys.

The ones for making the screen brighter involve holding the FN key down and pressing the corresponding dual key showing either a sun with an up arrow or a lightbulb with an up arrow.

If that doesn't do it, then it is a physical thing..either the natural flux over time of moving the screen pulling on the connections or that the screen really is going out due to wear and tear.


----------

